# Television



## timcuk

Hi, me again... another question...

... what are the options for TV in Tokyo?

I understand its best to buy a TV once I'm there, but what are the options for satellite or cable, and are there many (any) UK channels or any other English speaking channels available?

Any websites with details etc.?

Many thanks
Tim


----------



## larabell

Kinda depends where you live and how your place is situated. If you can see the sun at 2pm from any place in your apartment that could be used to mount an antenna (like a balcony), you should be able to get satellite TV anywhere in Japan with no problem. Most communities have a Cable TV provider -- especially if you're in or near Tokyo.

I know both Sky Perfect (satellite) and my local cable provider carry BBS News. I'm not sure what other channels qualify as "UK". Most of them see to be channels that I recall seeing or hearing of when I was in the States (at least the non-Japanese ones). There are many that broadcast in English (FOX, AXN, Discovery, National Geo, etc).

Most apartments that I know of also have a terrestrial antenna but mostly that's only good for Japanese channels and the occasional English News broadcast from NHK. Around the middle of 2011, terrestrial TV is converting to digital broadcast on what used to be the UHF band. Analog b/c will be discontinued entirely at that point (at least in Tokyo -- but I'm pretty sure it's a nationwide switch-over).

Sky Perfect has an English web site at SKY PerfecTV! English Site. If that URL gets blocked because of forum rules, just try Google. Cable TV will depend on where you live. My local provider only covers Nakano-ku.

When you're looking at apartments, add that to the questions you'll want to ask. Many buildings are already wired for Cable TV and it's usually just a matter of having the provider set you up. But that's not always the case.

Also, if you're really lucky you'll get a place where fiber (FTTH) service has already been wired in (I guess "wired" is figurative in that case, since it's really glass). There are several "cable" TV providers that broadcast over fiber, including Sky Perfect. I have no idea how the service is because I don't personally know anyone who has tried it. But if it's available and you're thinking of getting fiber Internet service, why not try their TV too.

BTW, in theory, if your TV set is capable of receiving NHK (even if you don't watch it), you have to pay the "TV tax". Many people don't, though, from what I understand.


----------



## Joppa

larabell said:


> Kinda depends where you live and how your place is situated. If you can see the sun at 2pm from any place in your apartment that could be used to mount an antenna (like a balcony), you should be able to get satellite TV anywhere in Japan with no problem. Most communities have a Cable TV provider -- especially if you're in or near Tokyo.
> 
> I know both Sky Perfect (satellite) and my local cable provider carry BBS News. I'm not sure what other channels qualify as "UK". Most of them see to be channels that I recall seeing or hearing of when I was in the States (at least the non-Japanese ones). There are many that broadcast in English (FOX, AXN, Discovery, National Geo, etc).
> 
> Most apartments that I know of also have a terrestrial antenna but mostly that's only good for Japanese channels and the occasional English News broadcast from NHK. Around the middle of 2011, terrestrial TV is converting to digital broadcast on what used to be the UHF band. Analog b/c will be discontinued entirely at that point (at least in Tokyo -- but I'm pretty sure it's a nationwide switch-over).
> 
> Sky Perfect has an English web site at SKY PerfecTV! English Site. If that URL gets blocked because of forum rules, just try Google. Cable TV will depend on where you live. My local provider only covers Nakano-ku.
> 
> When you're looking at apartments, add that to the questions you'll want to ask. Many buildings are already wired for Cable TV and it's usually just a matter of having the provider set you up. But that's not always the case.
> 
> Also, if you're really lucky you'll get a place where fiber (FTTH) service has already been wired in (I guess "wired" is figurative in that case, since it's really glass). There are several "cable" TV providers that broadcast over fiber, including Sky Perfect. I have no idea how the service is because I don't personally know anyone who has tried it. But if it's available and you're thinking of getting fiber Internet service, why not try their TV too.
> 
> BTW, in theory, if your TV set is capable of receiving NHK (even if you don't watch it), you have to pay the "TV tax". Many people don't, though, from what I understand.


SKy PerfecTV (Skapaa for short) carries a lot of world sports, including Premier League football and UEFA Champions' League, usually live (middle of the night!). If you want more than BBC World News, you have to invest in a slingbox together with a digital TV and broadband in UK, where you effectively control the set-top box remotely and send the signal down the internet to your PC in Japan - all above board. Or you can access BBC iPlayer, ITV Player and Sky Player through VPN (which gives you a UK internet provider ID; British broadcasters otherwise block those connecting through a foreign internet provider). If you have fast connection (and in Tokyo, you usually get 50-60Mbps high-speed broadband), picture is quite good, through it breaks up now and again esp during ManU games and Coronation St!


----------



## Fisherking

I know you can KDDI as they've just opened a new internet TV system that has lots of English TV shows. Also there's lots of soccer on Gaora and ESPN. Most of these channels all have a choice between English or Japanese. 

Also if you want to know how to stream US TV onto your home PC or regular TV check out this youtube video. This guy shows how he did it with a VPN service. 






Good Luck


----------

